

Watch what a 6-magnitude earthquake does in China vs. the US - richsinn
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/26/6069921/watch-what-a-6-magnitude-earthquake-does-in-china-vs-the-us

======
spingsprong
There's a lot more to an earthquake than its magnitude on the Richter scale.

Their destructiveness can be increased by many factors, such as the type of
ground that buildings are on and the depth of the earthquake.

